# What do humans want for Christmas?



## robotguy (Dec 5, 2002)

```
robots don't get to celebrate holidays.

I was wondering what humans enjoy getting for Christmas.
```


----------



## jesustoast (Dec 5, 2002)

I'd like an iBook.

I wish I was a robot, though.  I wouldn't have to spend money on giving gifts.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't know about other humans, but I want...

A New car! 
No, wait... a very old car (pre mid-70s) with a HUGE engine in it - the bigger the better, that has been freshly rebuilt! 

The lastest, and most powerful Ti Powerbook will do fine too. 

I'm not asking for too much - am I?


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 5, 2002)

The girl I love to love me back  
And if her boyfriend would go away that would also be good


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *The girl I love to love me back
> And if her boyfriend would go away that would also be good *



I hear you there...


----------



## jesustoast (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *The girl I love to love me back
> And if her boyfriend would go away that would also be good *



Amen.


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 5, 2002)

I want money so that I can buy the next Apple branded portable device if it come out at MWSF.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2002)

i want a 20 g ipod  of course...
and a 23" cinema screen... 
...


----------



## robotguy (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *The girl I love to love me back
> And if her boyfriend would go away that would also be good *




```
I have often heard

that it is better to desire a thing

than to have a thing.
```


----------



## ksv (Dec 6, 2002)

Hmm. I think I want an electronic brainwashing device to control other people.



"iBrainwash"


----------



## btoneill (Dec 6, 2002)

*singing* 
All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth,
My two front teeth, see my two front teeth.
Gee, if I could only have my two front teeth,
Then I could wish you "Merry Christmas."
*end singing*

Brian


----------



## Sogni (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by btoneill _
> **singing*
> All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth,
> My two front teeth, see my two front teeth.
> ...



Does this mean you don't have your two front teet?


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *The girl I love to love me back
> And if her boyfriend would go away that would also be good *



u`hunh 

Maybe I should have taken my sig (below) more seriously


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

if you're going to sing it, sing it right -

*singing* 
All I want for Chrithmas ith my two fwont teef, 
My two fwont teef, the my two fwont teef. 
Gee, if I could only have my two fwont teef, 
Then I could wiff you "Mewwee Chrithmas." 
*end singing


----------



## Trip (Dec 6, 2002)

lol...
...I don't know about humans, but hybrid (me) wants better looks and more self confidence! 

I'm with you guys on the girl thing here basically.


----------



## ksv (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *and more self confidence!  *



Jah. That's why I believe in anarchism and try to not let authorities control my mind.

But, as a good way to success, believe in your own ideas and express them in your own way.


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

> try to not let authorities control my mind.
> 
> But, as a good way to success, believe in your own ideas and express them in your own way.



or as my high school teacher used to say - do not live in someone else's shadow. cast your own light.


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

i just got thru arranging the only thing i really want for yule - a plane flight for my son to come visit me. i haven't seen him since july.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2002)

to spend it with me love


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2002)

What do robots want for Christmas?


----------



## robotguy (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *What do robots want for Christmas?   *




```
i've never been asked before

i'll have to take some time to 

consider it


i think that's why i asked 

the question in the first place
```


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2002)

I didn't ask you specifically.  You should know that, being a robot.     

(Do I really need to tell you that I'm kidding?   )


----------



## robotguy (Dec 6, 2002)

```
Ah humor.

Do you know 

how many forum members it takes

to screw in a lightbulb?
```


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah....I agree with the woman thing too.  *l*  

But in the mean time, I'd take the 23" studio display or 20gb ipod and or the bluetooth adapter! 

Domo arigato, Mr. Roboto.  :->


----------



## macfreak88 (Dec 7, 2002)

LOL I'm getting a 20 GB iPod for Christmas


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *...I want.... a very old car (pre mid-70s) with a HUGE engine in it - the bigger the better...*


 My brother has a big old Lincoln... It qualifies,  except for the part about being "freshly rebuilt".

... but it does need to be rebuilt in order to run... Does that count?

... he rebuilt the very complicted dual power windows...  Does that count?


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh!!!

And it comes with 4 nice concrete cinder blocks and a only partially torn cover...


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *I want money so that I can buy the next Apple branded portable device if it come out at MWSF. *


 Having MWSF hapen in December would be a good present too... I hate waiting until after the holidays when all of my $ is gone...


----------

